# "skiny white boys in Africa" shrimp



## philfarm (Oct 10, 2008)

hey guys this is the first time Im showing my shrimp because the are on my countrys ban list,

from when I caught them to how Iv bred them, let me know what you think










































and these two "bumble bees" can anyone identify them for me?

















I have more pics of differnet shrimp but I need to download the pics first, so let me know what you guys think/ how you care for them feed them ect:... I have been feeling around in the dark untill now

thanks
phil..


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

ooooh south african shrimp? I must tell my husband. What species are they?


----------



## philfarm (Oct 10, 2008)

no idea even though I breed them by the thousands...


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

pity I can't get you to send them to canada. I am sure my husband (south african) would love them.


----------



## philfarm (Oct 10, 2008)

I will swap ten of the shrimp above for every one of some of the interesting species I have seen mentioned on this forum, especially blue tiger shrimp...

I hope this will make a trade worth it?

regards
phil..


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

You caught all of the shrimp in your pictures?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

the bottom two pictures appear to be crystal shrimp, which come in both red and black (red mutation occurred in captivity so doubt they appear in the wild)


----------



## philfarm (Oct 10, 2008)

Ha ha no the bottom two pics are crs they dont appear naturally in my country "Unfortunatly" but the others i caught myself and bread the different strains you see in the pics.. So if any one is interested in trading shrimp let me know


----------

